# Don't anchor off your stern



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Buddy of mine pulled 2 people out of the lake today NE of Conneaut in the perch pack...they were anchored off the stern and took on water and that was that...No more boat...

This lake does not care who you are or who you are with...It is one of the greatest fisheries in the country, but if you are dumb it can kill you...


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Kudos to your buddy. Even on a relatively nice day. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Boating 101.


----------



## SteelClipper (Jun 2, 2010)

Years ago when I was young and dumb and my cousin was dumber, I had a 1972 Weekender. Badly designed boats for walking around sides or getting to anchor. Going through the hatch then put you on decorative rails which were awkward when retrieving anchor. Day was calm so we anchored off stern. The inevitable storm blew in and we just couldn't drag flat transom through the waves which were now building to 4ft. Both of us are 225 + and it's amazing the power those waves had. Anchor is at the bottom and will not even throw a secondary anchor over the stern - ever. Lots of my trips get ruined by swaying in the wind and constantly loosing my spot, but it nothing compared to what just happened to that boat in Conny and almost mine. Got to think out there, I hate it when someone says, "It's gonna miss us", or any of the other that comments lack of first hand experience situations that puts a reality check in you of just how powerless we can be to our Great Lake.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I had my brother and his 11 and 13 year old daughters out perch fishing 2 weeks ago. The 11 year old asked me why some boats were pointing out and some boats were pointing in? Her 13 year old sister didn't even give me a chance to respond. She immediately informed her that those were unsafe boaters and they should get a ticket for anchoring off the back. 

I guess I must have made a point with her that stuck the last time we were out. Thats my Emily! Now if I could just get her to clean fish.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

i talk with people around my place in marblehead all the time about this issue!!!they think it is alright to anchor off the stern, i will never anchor off the stern. they say it is easier to put the anchor in and out but the risk is way to high for me, i just wish they would see what happens alot of the old timers fight with me. erie doesnt care who or how old you are just anchor off the front !!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

brewkettle said:


> I had my brother and his 11 and 13 year old daughters out perch fishing 2 weeks ago. The 11 year old asked me why some boats were pointing out and some boats were pointing in? Her 13 year old sister didn't even give me a chance to respond. She immediately informed her that those were unsafe boaters and they should get a ticket for anchoring off the back.
> 
> I guess I must have made a point with her that stuck the last time we were out. Thats my Emily! Now if I could just get her to clean fish.


Smart girl! I drove through both packs today! There was so many anchored that way. Not surprised. I was told another boat went down after we came in. Saw 5 towed in today. Not surprising. My star craft was anchored off the bow and a few of those ways came up to the top of my stern. Also had a few blow across my closed bows. And I'm still looking for the ones to twos they predicted.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We tie off to the bow hook and have two clips mounted on a plastic coated steel dog cable. Clip on to the gunnel and one to the anchor line. When ready to pull just pull the cable to get the rope. Then while the captain drives forward some one in back pulls rope into the boat. When anchoring we simply trow it out and back up a little to start the rope. Until its out.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats why I built this...










Anchor line is tied to a cleat midship...easy as hell to drop and pull back in from inside the boat.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

We saw that boat over at the sand bar when we came in this afternoon, wondered what was going on. What a way to spoil your day.

There was a fellow at the ramp this morning couldn't get his mercruiser started, my buddy was holding my boat waiting for me to park the truck, the guy ran the battery down to nearly nothing and finally my bud asked if he choked it.....he had no idea it had a choke !!! My buddy told him what to do and it started. First timer ??? Stolen/borrowed the boat ??


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

To quote Ron White: YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!!!!!!


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Couple guys were anchored that way a couple weeks ago by the bell buoy.....big boats to. It will bite em in the butt sooner than later!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya,,, I should'a read this post first! 

When I saw it, I just figured it was butt swamped!

*BUT REALLY Carperbagger, Why wouldn't the guard put an ORANGE marker or floats on that boat? FOR SAFETY SAKE?
Will it be salvaged, pulled out of the water? *

Wish I woulda punched in numbers?????
Maybe Great perch structure in the future.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I was out there in response to the boat requesting help, that had found and rescued the occupants of the vessel that had all but sunk. I don't know why the Coast Guard didn't mark it, but they were on scene before we left the area to go fishing. The boat was towed into the harbor and bailed out at the sand bar. They towed it on into the dock when we came off the lake in mid afternoon.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Based on the responses here, I believe the boat was recovered, towed into the harbor and was pulled up onto the bar, bailed out and is gone, so i dont think there is an issue with leaving the boat...

I know with the upcoming weekend of fishing around the corner there will be plenty of guys out there with their ancor off their stern...you and your buddies, your engine, gasoline, fishing gear, batteries, ect all that weight is mostly towards your stern...You take 2 waves over your stern and dont have a self bailing cockpit to get rid of it in a hurry, you're going down...Doing this practice not only endangers the well being of those trusting individual onboard your vessel, but it then endangers the lives of the people who you now look to save you...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Very well stated, CarpetBagger.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Big Joe
where can I get one of those for my boat?


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

beemoth said:


> Big Joe
> where can I get one of those for my boat?


I received a bunch of PM's about the setup. Hopefully I can get to the boat this weekend and get pics/measurements, and I'll post em in a new thread.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Out today perching and saw a boat with two young kids 5-8 years old. The smallest had a life preserver thrown around her neck not fastened. And the boy didnt have any. And the water was 2-4's. Just how stupid are people getting these days?


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I am always amazed at the number of boats on Erie perch fishing and anchored off the stern. I even see 6 pack charters doing it. It's a recipe for disaster. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Out today perching and saw a boat with two young kids 5-8 years old. The smallest had a life preserver thrown around her neck not fastened. And the boy didnt have any. And the water was 2-4's. Just how stupid are people getting these days?


That is one of my pet peeves. On this site and most any fishing site you go on you will see pictures of Dad/Grandpa with child/grandchild in a boat on a lake/river all smiles with a child holding up a fish and not a life jacket in sight..I see it almost every time I go fishing. Not uncommon at all to see infants and toddlers on boats On the Ohio and Deer Creek Lake with no PFD's... Another one is Mom,dad and 4-5 kids in 12 ft jon boat on the Ohio River with no jackets


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My bow mount Minn kota steers into the waves then locks the position and limits the sway better for me than my anchor does when tied off the bow. I love that option because then I don't have to fight with a stuck anchor and risk swamping my boat. When I anchor my other boat though I learned long ago from my father to hold the line by hand against the cleat when using the boat to pull the anchor. In that instance I can always let more line feed out if the boat feels like it is tipping too far. If it were wrapped around the cleat I would never have a prayer of letting more line out if it is tied tight to the cleat. In calm weather I've always tied off the stern when perch fishing. If it is too rough to tie off the stern I shouldn't be out there anyway and usually don't throw the anchor in the first place. Awful hard to catch perch when your line goes from slacked to bouncing off the bottom then the rod is bent past the third eye all within a second.


----------



## SteelClipper (Jun 2, 2010)

Went out last Thursday with the grandson which actually was his first time fishing on Lake Erie. Got boarded that day for routine inspection. Glad to say all passed INCLUDING Gage having his life jacket on the entire trip. I have a very large boat and would never dream of him not having a certified vest on. BTW his first perch ever - the biggest of the day and almost fish ohio. Him and the fish got hooked


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Slatebar said:


> That is one of my pet peeves. On this site and most any fishing site you go on you will see pictures of Dad/Grandpa with child/grandchild in a boat on a lake/river all smiles with a child holding up a fish and not a life jacket in sight..I see it almost every time I go fishing. Not uncommon at all to see infants and toddlers on boats On the Ohio and Deer Creek Lake with no PFD's... Another one is Mom,dad and 4-5 kids in 12 ft jon boat on the Ohio River with no jackets


Mine too! Their should be a number to call and get quick response too! I would be turning them in all day. Any one who can't swim doesn't go on my boat with out one. Adult or child. And any one under 16 wears one either way. Their told ahead of time and have a choice to go or not go. After all the captain has the responsibility for each and every one they take out. I also have 0 respect for any one who does different in a small boat. Its required of any one under 10 years old in an 18 foot or less. And if i'm on the water alone I even wear one. Just common sense.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It's also not a bad idea to have a drift sock on a small boat. If your motor clonks out, you can attach the sock to the front cleat so the boat faces the waves and you don't one over the stern, especially if you leaning out the stern to fix the dead motor!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

What is a stern? Lol!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Time and a place when you can anchor off the stern. If you have any kind of brain and see it picking up just retie it to the bow and always check to make sure your bilge pump is working before you leave the dock. I have mine tied to the bow but in calmer seas i anchor from the stern. I do understand evryone's point of view though.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My last boat was a smaller Baha Sport Hardtop. Getting out on the bow was a little difficult. So I made up a 30' rope lead with stainless clips on each end. Before i left the dock, i'd clip it on the eyebolt and run it back to a rear cleat. Then on my anchor line I tied loops at 75' and every 25' thereafter. Anchor up off the side, clip the next loop and MADE sure I tied the end of the anchor line off on my side cleat. Worked great for years till I upgraded my boat to one with a windlass.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

fishindude644 said:


> Time and a place when you can anchor off the stern. If you have any kind of brain and see it picking up just retie it to the bow and always check to make sure your bilge pump is working before you leave the dock. I have mine tied to the bow but in calmer seas i anchor from the stern. I do understand evryone's point of view though.


Maybe to your way of thinking. But in reality Erie is never a safe lake to anchor off the stern. I have seen large waves come out of nowhere on bluebird days with 6 inchers. Also the weather can change sometimes faster then you could release it. That is not an opinion I have seen it with my own eyes.
But every one is responsible for their own so its your right. But it's no harder hooking the right way then it is the wrong. Maybe a minute or two longer.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Some people want to be safe. Some people want to be statistics.

I for one choose to operate in safe mode.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

brewkettle said:


> Some people want to be safe. Some people want to be statistics.
> 
> I for one choose to operate in safe mode.


X2 Remeber the school yard saying. Better a live chicken then a dead goose.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

brewkettle said:


> Some people want to be safe. Some people want to be statistics.
> 
> I for one choose to operate in safe mode.


 Like i said before there is a time and place. The right way and the wrong way is a matter of opinion and depends on the situation. If you go out with not a care in the world your going to have problems. My boat has a huge self draining backsplash area and have never had any problems. I know most charter boats anchor fron the stern also while perch fishing. When i see the wind picking up or have any concern i just undo the anchor rope from the cleat on the stern and let it swing to the bow where it is tied off. It takes 5 seconds if that.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I see no advantage in anchoring off the stern...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The moment you step aboard your boat or others you are at risk of trouble, anchoring of your stern just ups the odds greatly, do not remember ever hearing in class that it was OK to anchor of the stern....


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

In a river like the Detroit or Niagara, a stern anchor will pull your boat under faster than anything. You do not need the wind and waves, just the fast current can do it.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

When perch fishing I have always found that I have a greater chance of swinging around at the back of my boat when I am anchored off the bow. When my boat is swinging my line is not staying tight to the bottom. If I anchor off the stern and fish one line on each side of the anchor I can keep my lines reasonably straight down and right on the bottom increasing my likelihood of catching a limit tremendously for that day. I almost always get my limit when anchored off the stern. I can't recall ever getting a limit when anchored off my bow. To each their own I guess, but I prefer to anchor off the stern when possible and choose to fish a protected side of an island or breakwall or even off a shore that is facing the wind so I have safe enough waves to deal with whenever possible so I can safely (in my opinion anyway) anchor off the stern. I guess one advantage to being 5 minutes from the lake is that I can get out on the water realize it is not ideal conditions and go back home rather than fishing in what I would consider unsafe conditions for my boat, unlike others who may have just traveled for hours and won't go home empty handed. The lake can kick up pretty quickly but in thousands of trips in my life I can't remember once that the waves grew faster than I could make a decision it was time to pull the anchor and head for shore. I've also had 40 foot plus cabin cruisers run right about on top of us many times rather than giving us space and my boat will rock a lot but as long as I have at least 5X to 7X the depth of water for anchor lead I do just fine.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Another worry eliminated by the terrova.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

like you said there is always different opinions. Trouble with that there usually is only one right answer. I run a 20' boat and would never think of it. If it was a charter boat 25 or better and designed for rough off shore waters it might not be so bad. But I still wouldn't. I find the one in a million happens a lot more then that. In fact when I get lazy or ignore safety it most always rears its head. So I wouldn't.
But as far a being safe,no way. There is never truly a time when your safe on Erie even in a ship. And any good Erie captain will tell you that. You equipt and do all you can to be safe. But some will die any way. Erie is truly a women of exception. There are many ships I dont mean 30 or 40 footers either. Laying in their grave in Erie. Just saying.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember the large cruiser that sank last year in calm water while anchored off the stern. All it took was the wake of a passing boat. The guy said in a matter of seconds they went from fishing to grabbing life vests.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

SPLASH FACT
It is important to choose the correct anchor for the size of boat and the type of lake bottom. A length of chain between the anchor and line will improve the holding ability of most anchors. Use plenty of line, at least 5 to 10 times as much anchor line as depth of the water. This allows horizontal load on the anchor which will greatly improve the anchor's holding ability. 



Anchor from the Bow, not from the Stern! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Straight out of the division of watercraft saftey handbook. I'll try to figure out the bow anchor technique to limit the swing or just take the Triton more often so I have the bow mount to use instead.


----------



## SteelClipper (Jun 2, 2010)

ReelTimeWes said:


> I remember the large cruiser that sank last year in calm water while anchored off the stern. All it took was the wake of a passing boat. The guy said in a matter of seconds they went from fishing to grabbing life vests.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Remember the father / son fishing off Chagrin 4/5 yrs ago. They were stern anchored and for some reason started the motor which quickly wound up the anchor line taking them down in seconds. As I recall, one of them perished in that situation.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Doubt any one thought they were doing wrong and felt safe that sunk. Bet the captain of the boat that I passed sunk the other day thought he had plenty of time. I remember being in a twenty foot boat on Berlin lake on a blue bird day. I wasnt even anchored and a large boat zoomed by me. but two over the transom and I almost sunk that day. Never had one before or after do that. But I got hit hard and on just the right angle. If it would have been rough Id probably would have sunk.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Been anchoring off the stern since I moved up to a 24 ft. boat in 1983. My 25 fter swings so badly that I wouldn't fish otherwise. I have a self bailing boat and I don't perch fish in rough stuff. If I am out there and things pick up I switch to the bow or head in. Would hate to see some big brother law passed so I couldn't fish that way.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Not wanting to stir this post up again. I always anchor off the front, and hey to each his own. But we did have experience yesterday that made me _real glad_ I always anchor from front and never back. Perching on east edge of pack at B can yesterday late morning. Beautiful day, calm seas, 1 foot chop, gentle breeze. Perfect conditions.

Standing in middle of my boat baiting hook when buddy screams "look out". Too late. First of three rogue waves hit our boat. I was holding a skipper 9 rig. First wave jammed a hook into my thumb. Afraid to grab anything with my right hand, with hook in thumb and two more bare ones flapping around, I was too far to reach anything with my left. I survived the first wave. The second one slammed me flat on my back on the deck. The third one I was rolling all over the boat. I Lucky I didn't hurt or break something.

These came out of nowhere. They were a good 4-5 feet and the tops rolling over like a snow avalanche down a mountain. They were just like a big spinning log! There was a straight vertical wall from crest to trough behind each, and they were so close together there was no recover time between each one. They had no white caps so it was hard to see them coming, even in pretty flat sea, and absolutely no time to grab a vest.

I have a 22 foot self-bailing boat with an 8 foot beam and deep hull. The run this boat offshore in the ocean on the coasts. My sides are high enough that I can't reach the water with my hand over the side when the boat is level. My buddy fishing on the side they hit said we were 2 inches from taking the last 2 waves over the gunnel into the cockpit. _Had we been anchored on that back corner, there is no doubt in my mind we would have filled the boat_!

My bow was headed southeast into the lite breeze, but these things came 90 degrees to that from the southwest and hit broadside. We could see nothing for miles that could have caused them. The went under us like a rocket and when we finally stopped rolling we watched them heading off towards Canada and Pelee, not one bit diminished. We were all okay, but definitely a bit shaken.

Weird thing, they were not all that long. I don't think they hit the bigger pack. Which is maybe a life saver. There was a guy not too far west of us over there in a johnboat! Now maybe it was a big john boat but it definitely had the square bow and tiller outboard. And looked like he had a kid with him. Had they hit that, don't see any way it would have not filled the boat.

Anybody else see them? Wonder where they came from, what caused, and how they can travel so far so fast.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

a lot of old timers anchor off the back. They say the wave action helps with the bite. I tell them no its all the chum that we are putting in the lake


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

each there own i will never anchor off the stern chapmans/power squardon/us coast guard tells you not to so they must have seen things happen!!! you may never sink or your boat may handle it but there is that chance!!!!!! i am going to clean my loaded gun because it is easier same thing!!!!


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

LEfriend, I witnessed the same today perch fishing outside the Huron river. There was a foot chop and then about thirty yards long of 5 footers. I have a 26 cuddy and ended up spearing the last wave of 3. I did notice a 40 something foot fly bridge coming off plane a few minutes earlier about a half mile away. If I would have anchored off of the stern I would have been swimming home.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I were fishing in the Niagara River in the area of the Devil's hole several years ago when we saw three guys anchor off the stern. It didn't take long for them to nearly be sunk by the strong current. The only thing that saved them was as the stern was sinking down into the water their rope broke and they popped up like a cork. What a bunch of maroons


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

ChinnAgain said:


> LEfriend, I witnessed the same today perch fishing outside the Huron river. There was a foot chop and then about thirty yards long of 5 footers. I have a 26 cuddy and ended up spearing the last wave of 3. I did notice a 40 something foot fly bridge coming off plane a few minutes earlier about a half mile away. If I would have anchored off of the stern I would have been swimming home.


Might be the cause. There sure wasn't anything in sight with us. I can understand a boat making one, but the three in a tandem is the puzzler. Wakes you up for sure.


----------



## PerchEye84 (Aug 23, 2012)

My boat has a storage hatch right at the bow of the boat that is meant for stoarge of my anchor .. its just obvious ppl!! And if you read the boaters safety handbook it says in BOLD letters never to anchor off the STERN! Sorry to see their boat sunk glad to see they made it alive.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Same thing happened yesterday by the Crib...son yelled to watch out and BAM!!! 

I don't like rogue waves...


----------

